
Assuming Responsibility for Time - panic
https://theconvivialsociety.substack.com/p/assuming-responsibility-for-time
======
samizdis
I read the comments posted earlier, but read the article anyway. I appreciate
HN comments all the more now, and won't do it again. This is hindsight
speaking, by the way.

------
contingencies
What a weird publication. I wonder if, in vacuous echo of the article's
abortive thesis, the commenting 'subscribers' are also ghost-written sock-
puppets?

But in a spirit of contribution to quotes on time, I like to contrast the
Buddhist perspective with Alan's.

 _Living in the present: man, you 're just out of it._ \- Alan Kay (2017)

... via
[https://github.com/globalcitizen/taoup](https://github.com/globalcitizen/taoup)

~~~
enthdegree
I'm upset I read halfway through before realizing the piece had no real
insight to give. What a waste of time.

------
carrolldunham
>I suggest one mode of accepting responsibility for time and resisting the
lure of both “Progress” and prediction is promise.

This confused phrasing frustrated me too much to go on.

------
skybrian
Possibly relevant: [http://kiriakakis.net/comics/mused/a-day-at-the-
park](http://kiriakakis.net/comics/mused/a-day-at-the-park)

It seems like prediction and forecasting might be useful for finding things
that are uncertain, and that's where you might make a difference. The tendency
to immediately dismiss interesting questions with bogus answers seems
fatalistic?

------
emmelaich
I always wondered where the image for William Gibson's
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Gernsback_Continuum](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Gernsback_Continuum)
came from.

And now I know -- the Horizons ride at EPCOT!

In fact the this article seems to have similar themes to that short story ..
but not really sure ;-)

------
excalibur
> “The promise,” Lemm continued, “exercises control over the future by means
> of drawing the future ever further into the past. In so doing, the promise
> reverses the flow of time. Thus, instead of being born into an uncertain
> future, one is born into a secured past.”

Secured by chains of your ancestors' debt.

------
jadbox
I'd recommend pairing this article with this video with Timothy Snyder on
Politics of Eternity, Politics of Inevitability:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eghl19elKk8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eghl19elKk8)

